# killing fps



## crossmanmanman

how much fps do have to have for a squirrel. i have a 750 fps is that enough


----------



## GamoShadow1000

I think is would work 750 fps deals more then enough killing speed for most animals... howerver i am no expert and would need some one else to make sure i am not telling a lie.... I NEED HELP WITH THIS TOO PLEASE ANSWER


----------



## pack999

My gun was advertised at shootin 600 fps and i hit a pigeon right in the middle of his breast from about 20 feet. Feathers flew out. If was unfased. It flew away and landed on a highwire. I figured it was injured enough that i could get close enough to get a second shot. If flew away again, this time far away. It was like i didnt even hit him at all. From that close and a good middle hit i figured he would have been down but he was fine. So you can compare 600 pigeon to a 750 squirrel.


----------



## Remington 7400

2550 FPS


----------



## crossmanmanman

hey pack 99 thx but i alreday kiled a pigeon in one clean shot fell right to the ground and i ot the bb out and it was around the breast so i may be able to get a squirrel.. remigton, do thoses shoot faster and hit harder sorry i am brand new to the sport thx again


----------



## Remington 7400

The .17 HMR is a .22 magnum cartride necked to .17 cal, from a good rest, it is possiable to kill squirrels at 200 yards.


----------



## crossmanmanman

so does that mean it could fit in my gun??? i have a crosman 2100


----------



## Remington 7400

Guess I sort of misunderstood the question.  
I thought you wanted to know what we squirrel hunted with and how fast (FPS) it was.


----------



## crossmanmanman

hey also what are good pellets for squirrles i heard beemna gold hollowed points were best?? for squirles snd rabbits


----------



## Remington 7400

Don't know much about hunting with them. But I killed dozens of rats and mice around the barn when I was a kid. If I remember correctly, domed pellets worked best, pointed were ok, and wadcutters pretty much sucked. Didn't even know they made HP pellets.


----------



## crossmanmanman

what about hollow pints i heard they hit hard and are very accurate??


----------



## Remington 7400

> Didn't even know they made *HP* pellets.


HP= Hollow Point


----------



## crossmanmanman

so hps suck??


----------



## Cleankill47

No, hollow points do not suck, it's just that not many people use pellet guns long enough to learn as much about them as they do their .22's or any other "real" guns they have.

I have to use a pellet gun/air rifle, (or extreme subsonic .22 rounds, but that's another story) for any hunting I do on my property since I am so close to a few subdivisions, so I have had to learn a bit about pellets and the guns they are shot from.

Your 2100 should work fine, _if_ you practice, out to about twenty yards, but I wouldn't push it any past that. Feel free to use it on anything up to about the size of a squirrel, and if you can get a headshot on a crow, go for it.

As for the pellets you use, since your gun is a smoothbore, I think the Beeman gold-coated hollowpoints will work fine. I find that they hold together pretty well, and they hit hard. I have used them to take crows, squirrels, rats, mice, moles, etc, and they have always worked fine for me. You can also try some Gamo Magnum pellets, they don't do so well out of my Shadow 1000 because it seems they are too light for the power, but I think they may be very stable at your (projected) 750 fps in your 2100.

:sniper:


----------



## clampdaddy

750fps will kill a squirrel, I've done it with less (675 fps). As far as pigeons go, I think slow moveing BB's seem to knock'em down better than higher speed pellets. I grew up on a dairy and I've shot a whole bunch of those "flying rats". For some reason a BB at 250 fps seems to work the best,but you'll have to run up and finish them off. I've killed more pidgeons with an old lever action Daisy than any of my other air rifles.


----------



## gray squirrel

if you dont want any meat,have fun with some 22-250 rounds


----------



## Remington 7400

> if you dont want any meat,have fun with some .30-06 rounds


Fixed it for you, 110 grain Hornady VMAX to be exact. :sniper:


----------



## crossmanmanman

thx but gray squirrel were you using a 22 to kill squirrles or .177??


----------



## R y a n

crossmanmanman said:


> thx but gray squirrel were you using a 22 to kill squirrles or .177??


crossman

He isn't talking about a pellet gun. He is talking about a 22-250 varmint rifle.

Ryan


----------



## Bore.224

Crosmanmanman 750 would be minimum for squirrel with a .177 pellet and that would have to be the velocity it hit the animal with not just muzzel velocity. So unless you get real close I would look for a more powerful gun say in the 1000 fps range for squirrel. Hear me now belive me later!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crossmanmanman

im getting all different answers taken a squirrel with 675 or 750 is miinimum. who should i believ???


----------



## clampdaddy

I hope I didn't lead you to think that 675fps is good for squirrel hunting. It really isn't, but I have done it. In fact, I took my very first squirrel with a Daisy 880 Powerline and I'm not 100% sure that 675 is what they were rated at but I'm pretty sure thats what it was. Anyways, if you really want to shoot squirrels get the most powerfull air rifle you can aford. A 20cal makes a great hunting air rifle


----------



## canadian

i have a 495 fps airgun and i dont want to risk hitting a squirrel and not killing so would this airgun be good for hunting the little buggers or should i get a more powerful one?


----------



## Cleankill47

Canadian, an airgun with only 475 fps doesn't give the velocity you need for a killing shot. Get a good air rifle, like a Gamo, Benjamin, Beeman, RWS, and the like. Until then, your only targets should be paper, plastic, or tin.

Crossmanmanman, for fps, the higher, the better (to a certain point). You say you've got 750 fps, that will work if you can get in close and make headshots or vitals shots. Some of the best pellets to start out with are the Beeman gold-coated Hollowpoints, and good pointed pellets will work for heartshots, but I don't recommend them.

If you want to be able to shoot from farther away, get a more powerful gun.

Oh, and clampdaddy, my first squirrel was taken with a Powerline 856 when I was twelve. Those Daisys can make a good hit if you do it just right.

:sniper:


----------



## johndeere1650

i have a canaidian tire beeman 1041 pellet gun it shoots 490 fps and i have shot rabbits one shot in the head and they just drop have their pelts to prove and i just shot a nice size squirel 1 shot today but if you hit anywere other than the head it doesnot do anything i use crosman premuim pointed pellets and in canada any gun that shoots over 500fps you have to register and have a gun license to purchase just thought i would say that becouse alot of people may not have gun licence


----------



## clampdaddy

I rember that first ground squirrel like it was yesterday. I'd killed truckloads of birds until that point, but that was my first fur bareing critter. When I squeezed on him and saw that quiksilver BB zip twards him, smack him at the base of the neck, and then saw him instantly crumble I looked at my daisey, looked at the squirrel, looked back at my daisey, and then once again at that squirrel thinking "holy $&!# !!! I finally killed that freakin squirrel!!" I'd tried numerous times to stalk up on that little bugger but I eventually got 'em.


----------



## Cleankill47

johndeere1650, I'm not saying that 490 fps _isn't_ okay to use for hunting if you are pretty good with your rifle, but in most states here in the US, we don't have power limitations on our air rifles, so it is better to go higher when possible. For example, my break-barrel shoots about 920-1150 fps, and my Benjamin has about 600-875 fps, all depending on the pellets I use.

:sniper:


----------



## crossmanmanman

how bout a quest 1000 would that work for squirrels and rabbits and how close would i have to be


----------



## Woogie_man

look around further ... awhile back i posted a long thing that had different killing speeds for different animals


----------



## trapper14

Remington 7400 said:


> 2550 FPS


i dont know why you are arguing bout which pellet gun to use 
these work much better


----------



## Estaban

I agree with trapper14. .17 HMR is a smokin' round. I have a Savage chambered .17 hmr that I have nick named "the meat getter" (like on predator or prey with Randy Anderson for all you coyote hunters out there. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------

